
Homebuilt 200W LASER BAZOOKA - jerryhuang100
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzUoe-9bKa0
======
ChuckMcM
I'm impressed that he was wearing a welding mask, although I wonder if he
checked what the tranmissivity of the mask was at the light spectra he is
generating. I remember putting a black baffle on my robot's IR sensors, only
to review it with a IR sensitive camera to find out the baffles were
practically transparent to IR light (great with blocking visible light
though!)

I remember chemistry sets being regulated into non-usefulness, I wonder if
that will happen with electronics.

